# It Bites - Calling all the Heroes



## stan the man (Jun 10, 2009)

Cumbrian prog rock legends It Bites have re-recorded their 80s hit Calling all the Heroes.With a little help from original front man Francis Dunnery,John Wetton,Geoff Downes,Jason Perry and Jem Godfrey.Every penny raised from the sale of the single will go to the good people of Cumbria who suffered terribly from the November floods.So come on! Single available on i tunes and Amazon.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Reminds me of my youth - got it on CD but will have a look being as it's for a good cause.


----------

